# Reiches Titanvorkommen



## AlphaChris (9. Juni 2010)

Ne aktuelle Frage da eben eins auf unseren Server gespawnt sein soll.

Gibt es diese oder war das ein schlechter Scherz?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2010)

Kurz gesagt: Ein Scherz


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Ein Scherz


----------



## Bighorn (28. Juni 2010)

Abgesehen von den Vorkommen in Ulduar, im Raum vom General.


----------



## Loreal200 (24. September 2010)

Doch sehr wohl, in Eiskrone kann man es mit viel Glück finden!


----------



## Osric (24. September 2010)

Weder in der buffed-db noch bei mmo-champion ist sowas zu finden. Daher vermute ich mal Fake.


----------



## RedShirt (24. September 2010)

Ein urbaner Mythos.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2010)

Ich glaube wenn man im Handelschannel posten würde "Wenn man sich mit der Bohrmaschine ein Loch in den Schädel bohrt würfelt man immer ne 100" könnte man ganze Wow Server entvölkern.


----------



## Fasor (25. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn man im Handelschannel posten würde "Wenn man sich mit der Bohrmaschine ein Loch in den Schädel bohrt würfelt man immer ne 100" könnte man ganze Wow Server entvölkern.



sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Es gibt definitiv reiche Titanvorkommen, auch wenn die Vorposter mal wieder ihren Bullshit kundtun müssen. Ich selbst habe bisher zwei davon in Tausendwinter gefunden. Eines war in der Mitte des Platzes, wo die Feuerelementare spawnen und das andere direkt an der Brücke zum südlichen Turm. Diese Vorkommen werden allerdings nicht (sei es ein bug, sei es gewollt) auf der Minimap angezeigt. Man kann sie also nur durch Zufall finden. 

Dafür, daß sie nicht unbedingt täglich spawnen spricht, daß fast alle meine Chars Bergbau haben und ich wie gesagt bisher nur zwei gefunden habe.


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Ich habe etwa... 100 Stunden Erze gefarmt in WotLK/Tausendwinter, und ich habe nicht eines gesehen.
Ich bin so frei: Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa... 100 Stunden Erze gefarmt in WotLK/Tausendwinter, und ich habe nicht eines gesehen.
> Ich bin so frei: Nein, gibt es nicht.



Achso...ja, das ist logisch. Den Mars gibt es übrigens auch nicht. Ich lebe schon 29 Jahre auf diesem Planeten und habe ihn noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Emyr (4. November 2010)

Wieder feinstes Buffed Niveau hier

BTT: Im Raum von Vezax gibt es durchaus solche Vorkommen (25er zumindest), wie es in der offenen Welt aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv reiche Titanvorkommen, auch wenn die Vorposter mal wieder ihren Bullshit kundtun müssen.


Komisch bei sowas seltenes müsste es ja auch mal irgendwo Screenshots geben oder? Kannst ja mal einen machen, wenn du wieder was findest. Solange nehme ich das dir, bzw. anderen nicht ab, das es das gibt. Ich habe drei Chars mit Bergbau und nie jemals was davon gesehen. Ich denke in TW habe ich schon insgesamt damit 700-800 Titanerze gefarmt. Dafür braucht man schon eine ganze Weile.  



Emyr schrieb:


> Wieder feinstes Buffed Niveau hier
> 
> BTT: Im Raum von Vezax gibt es durchaus solche Vorkommen (25er zumindest), wie es in der offenen Welt aussieht weiß ich nicht.


Von einer Ini reden wir hier nicht


----------



## Lari (5. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Achso...ja, das ist logisch. Den Mars gibt es übrigens auch nicht. Ich lebe schon 29 Jahre auf diesem Planeten und habe ihn noch nie gesehen!



Klar, Bilder gibts davon zu genüge. Vom reichen Titanvorkommen übrigens nicht. Es taucht zum Beispiel auch nicht in der Datenbank von WoWHead auf.
Wenn ich als Erzfarmer nach stundenlangem farmen bzw. mehr als 1000 Titanerz ausnahmslos aus normalen Vorkommen gezogen habe: Nein gibt es nicht


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Vorkommen in Ulduar, im Raum vom General.




Das sind Saronitvorkommen. 2 Stacks Saroniterz und etliche blaue und grüne Steinchen sind da ca drin, Titan hab ich da noch nie drin gesehen, weder im 10er noch im 25er.


----------

